# TPU EOD end-of-day Folding Data



## cine.chris (Mar 5, 2021)

Is now accessible, from March 1st
Format: https://fahtech.com/EOD/TPU-20210301.html
Just edit the date, format is YYYYMMDD
or go to the root of the directory and click the file: https://fahtech.com/EOD/


----------

